# Charged language of monsters



## TraductoraPobleSec

Nois, estic ben tipa de totes aquestes traduccions i al final no puc ni pensar... Cap idea per a "the charged language of monsters"? El context és el següent:

All of a sudden, on the basis of the actions of the few, a late 20th Century discourse of pluralism, recognition and inclusion, has been displaced by the *charged language of monsters* at large.  Overnight, the celebration of multiculturalism has been replaced by a sombre pledge by states to domesticate or evict the monster by perfecting surveillance, setting up zones of exclusion, banning the veil, restricting religious schools, insisting on language and citizenship tests, demanding loyalty to spurious norms of national belonging, pressing for mixed neighbourhoods and housing estates, and monitoring borders, public spaces and streets. 

Sé molt bé què expressa l'autor (és el pa de cada dia!), però no sé com dir-ho en català... I si canvio la idea de *language of* *monsters* per *discursos fanàtics*?

Mil gràcies i a reveure


----------



## ajohan

No crec que ho puguis fer així perquè després tens l'anafòrica 'monster' de nou. Més a més els monstres aquí (vull dir al text!) són els musulmans. "At large" vol dir "sueltos" (és una castellanada 'suelto'?).
El meu intent guiri: ...... ha estat sustituit per un llenguatge sobrecarregada de/sobre/que parla de monstres sueltos
Sé que no està bé però espero que entenguis el sentit.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Wow! Ajohan, many thanks: I was sure that "at large" meant something like "indiscutiblement", in the sense that the thing has gotten so big that it's undeniable...


----------



## ajohan

De res TPS. "There's an escaped criminal at large" per exemple. I quan realment s'estan escapant de les autoritats es diu "on the run" (segur que això ho sabies amb el teu nivell d'anglès tan impressionant).


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Nois, estic ben tipa de totes aquestes traduccions i al final no puc ni pensar... Cap idea per a "the charged language of monsters"? El context és el següent:
> 
> All of a sudden, on the basis of the actions of the few, a late 20th Century discourse of pluralism, recognition and inclusion, has been displaced by the *charged language of monsters* at large.  Overnight, the celebration of multiculturalism has been replaced by a sombre pledge by states to domesticate or evict the monster by perfecting surveillance, setting up zones of exclusion, banning the veil, restricting religious schools, insisting on language and citizenship tests, demanding loyalty to spurious norms of national belonging, pressing for mixed neighbourhoods and housing estates, and monitoring borders, public spaces and streets.
> 
> Sé molt bé què expressa l'autor (és el pa de cada dia!), però no sé com dir-ho en català... I si canvio la idea de *language of* *monsters* per *discursos fanàtics*?
> 
> Mil gràcies i a reveure



Very loose translation:
el discurs enraonat reemplaçat pel llenguatge sobrecarregat de monstres descontrolats!


----------



## ajohan

Of course! 'Discurs' rather than 'llenguatge'.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
Charged jo crec que queda millor vehement o incendiari, tot i que tampoc entenc massa l'original.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thanks Lou and Ajohan (my favorite "guiris locals"), I'll go through your ideas before I write the final draft. Ernest: també m'estudiaré això de "vehement" o "incendiari"... Crec que hi pot anar molt rebé! 

Merci a tots, com sempre, and hopefully I will be of help to you some day...


----------

